# Its ok..... I am here!! (panic over!)



## HB

Hey all!! *waves*

I'm HayleyB i live in Warrington with my DH - Graham, and my crazy pooch - Lulu (as seen in my avatar!)

We've been TTC since August 2004, wow time flies when you're having fun! :D :shock: 

We've had 3 confirmed miscarriages, hoping for a sticky BFP soon!

Am one of those crazy charting people, and also a chart stalker!

Hope you're all ok!!

Love to all

xox


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Sorry to hear about your losses hun, but all he best for the future.........

You must be a pro at the old hanky panky, any good tips? :wink: keep enjoying and I hope you get your very BFP soon! (((HUGS))) xx


----------



## HB

lol - don't think you need tips! 
Look where last time got you!! :wink: :wink: :lol: 
Am feeling positive at the moment!!
Determined to prove the doctors wrong!!
*mischevious look*

xox


----------



## Tam

HayleyB said:

> lol - don't think you need tips!
> Look where last time got you!! :wink: :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> xox


PMSLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!

I wish you all the luck in the world babe, people prove their Doctor's wrong everyday!!!!!!!!!

Sending lots of *BABY DUST & POSITIVE VIBES!!!!!! xxxxx *


----------



## Lauz_1601

hello hun Im here! Think this is a great idea!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Hayley!! *waves*


----------



## Tootsie

Hello. <waves> Good Luck


----------



## HB

Yay!!! 
*waves back*

xox


----------

